# Introducing ....... Pip



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres my new addition and blazes play mate. Pip hes a 8 week old Papillon They both get on so well its lovley to see Blaze so happy and Pip is loving his new home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

rrrrrr Beautiful


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

he is gorgeous dk, bet blaze loves him too, it nice for them to have a playmate


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw he's lovely


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone hes a total joy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hesa gorgeous boy, amd lovely to see pics f him, glad they are getting along well, it must be lovely having him there


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

It really is hes been 100% clean still "Touch's wood lol"


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwwh, so cute!  
You need to put some pics of them together on  There aren't enough cute pics of dogs on here! 

x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DK he is gorgeous ! bet u are well chuffedxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Awwwh, so cute!
> You need to put some pics of them together on  There aren't enough cute pics of dogs on here!
> 
> x


I will do that when hes abit more settled he plays with blaze supervised each day though they get on great just i get paranoid blaze will stand on him he never does though lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

what a beautiful puppy! I bet he's tiny 

aww he's too cute for words LOL :blushing:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is tiny he makes blaze my whippet look like a great dane lol


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

How very very cute...I take it all back DK...congratulation's!
I honestly thought you would have trouble getting a pap with a whippet,
just goes to show ya xx


----------



## jsuk66 (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations DK. I have been so busy with my Pap that I missed your thread here. He looks so sweet


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Heres my new addition and blazes play mate. Pip hes a 8 week old Papillon They both get on so well its lovley to see Blaze so happy and Pip is loving his new home.


*Oh DK he's a darling, what a little cutie.*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

You better watch when theres a wee knock at your door DK...:001_tt2:

i will be coming to puppy nap!./..:smilewinkgrin:


He's just so sweet.. just enjoy him xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Awwww he's gorgeous DK!!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless so cute, bet your have hours of fun together. Sorry i missed you in chat but had a very early start. lol.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

So cuuuuuuuuuuute! I want one!

I'm glad Pip is settling in well at his new hone


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hiya DK,

Ooh he is so scrummy, I am so glad its going well for you. I can't wait for regular updates of your new baby, what do the cats think lol, he is smaller than most of them lol!

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Aww, how cute!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

The Cats are no problem with him they just enjoy having what milk he leaves lol They are all getting on so well. Blaze and Pip have supervised play (not that blaze is nasty its just because im careful and would feel happier once Pipkin grows more.  Hes made blaze so happy I can see it in his eyes.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

jsuk66 said:


> Congratulations DK. I have been so busy with my Pap that I missed your thread here. He looks so sweet


Oh how old is your Pap they are beautiful dogs arnt they


----------



## jsuk66 (Mar 19, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Oh how old is your Pap they are beautiful dogs arnt they


My Pap is 14 weeks old, yes they are very beautiful I could cuddle my Dido all day long :001_wub: but she is quite naughty too when she gets together with the Kitten, i.e. jumping on chairs and jumping down again


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What a cutiepie 
Looking forward to pics of them together once they are all settled.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Awwww he is beautiful what a little cutie :001_wub: xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww beautiful, i used to have papillons, they are great little dogs, glad he has settled in well,xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awww beautiful, i used to have papillons, they are great little dogs, glad he has settled in well,xx


Thanks  He is doing well but is a fussy eater he loves cooked meats more then puppy food, He likes chicken breast but i think its because hes so young, i will keep trying new foods


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

DK he is stunning, you give the two of them time and little Pip will rule Blaze, and it will be Blaze you ill have to look out for not the other way round LOL, Pip may be small but they have huge hearts and like my poms think they are as big as a Great Dane and can take on the world LOL.

Are you going to have a go at showing him?

Oh and don't try ohim on to many different foods as it could upset his tummy.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

absolutely adorable, what a sweety


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Heres my new addition and blazes play mate. Pip hes a 8 week old Papillon They both get on so well its lovley to see Blaze so happy and Pip is loving his new home.


Oh my goodness! Pip is just the sweetest most adorable pup I have ever laid my eyes on!

Wow you are just soooooo lucky


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

pommum said:


> DK he is stunning, you give the two of them time and little Pip will rule Blaze, and it will be Blaze you ill have to look out for not the other way round LOL, Pip may be small but they have huge hearts and like my poms think they are as big as a Great Dane and can take on the world LOL.
> 
> Are you going to have a go at showing him?
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah

Thanks for the tip, I will ask Pips breeder if she would like him to be shown when hes grown more i will take him back for her to see him and see what she thinks, she kept his brother too who is also named Pipkin lol so it will be confusing


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Oh my goodness! Pip is just the sweetest most adorable pup I have ever laid my eyes on!
> 
> Wow you are just soooooo lucky


Thanks so much hes a joy to have.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Heres my new addition and blazes play mate. Pip hes a 8 week old Papillon They both get on so well its lovley to see Blaze so happy and Pip is loving his new home.


Pip is just adorable DK....gorgeous dog and beautiful pics....xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Pip is just adorable DK....gorgeous dog and beautiful pics....xxxx


Thanks so much ony


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG Pip is just so adorable! What a cutie! You really are lucky!

I only met a papillion for the first time 'in the flesh' recently and I fell in love


----------

